# Uinta fly fishing home vid



## wolverine_173 (Jul 14, 2015)

Did some Uinta fly fishing with my dad. Nothing big but it sure is fun.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Looks like fun! I love how those bows at the end get up under your tubes looking for cover.


----------



## Slayer (Feb 3, 2013)

Awesome!!


----------



## gnfishn (Sep 25, 2007)

Love your videos, way fun!


----------



## wolverine_173 (Jul 14, 2015)

thanks guys


----------

